# Adgattoni's 2019 Soil Test Results



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

2019 soil test is back. Based on these results:
- Switching to balanced/starter fert for a while to remediate the phos deficiency.
- 40lb lime per 1ksqft. Thinking calcitic lime since my Mg is within the acceptable range.
- Gypsum as an additional calcium kicker? How do I translate 40lb calcitic lime per 1ksqft to PPM of Calcium to see if I will need more Ca after the Ph is remediated?
- Micros need some work. I have FEature but how do I get Boron/Copper/Zinc?

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

You should be able to find the calculations in my soil test thread. Basically, find the percent in the analysis on the bag (e.g % of Ca or Mg or K etc,) of whatever nutrient you want to calculate ppm. Multiply the percentage by the number of pounds of product you will apply to one thoousand square feet. Multiply that result by 43.56 and divide by two. That is the theoretical amount of ppm of that nutrient/element you will be adding. 
Bag states it contains 21% calcium. Soil test says apply 25# of lime/M. 25# X .21 (21%) = 5.25 lbs of Ca. 5.25 X 43.56 = 228. 228 / 2 = 114 ppm.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> You should be able to find the calculations in my soil test thread. Basically, find the percent in the analysis on the bag (e.g % of Ca or Mg or K etc,) of whatever nutrient you want to calculate ppm. Multiply the percentage by the number of pounds of product you will apply to one thoousand square feet. Multiply that result by 43.56 and divide by two. That is the theoretical amount of ppm of that nutrient/element you will be adding.
> Bag states it contains 21% calcium. Soil test says apply 25# of lime/M. 25# X .21 (21%) = 5.25 lbs of Ca. 5.25 X 43.56 = 228. 228 / 2 = 114 ppm.


Got it - Waypoint recommended 40# lime per 1ksqft. ((40lb * 24% Ca lime) * 43.56) / 2 = 209. 270+209 = theoretically 479 ppm Ca post-application. Based on the bar graph, 270 is about half way to optimum so should my target be ~550-600?

Also - the recommendation states that the above lime app should get me somewhere near a 6.2. Should I just put down some extra lime next spring to bump it a bit further and get more Ca, or use a gypsum product for additional Ca?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Data collected by Pace Turf indicate that as long as Ca levels are above 350 ppm, Ca should be available in quantities that are not detrimental to turf performance. Most soil recommendations put minimum sufficiency levels anywhere from 500 to 750 ppm.
So 550-600 should result in adequate levels. However, keep in mind that the soil's cec will determine how much space is available to hold a given quantity of any one nutrient. CEC is stated in meq. 1 meq is the equivalent of 200 ppm of calcium. If you have a low CEC soil, say 3.5 meq, and you fill up 3 meq with 600 ppm of Ca, that other 0.5 meq of CEC isn't going to hold all of the Mg and K and H+ you will want for good soil. You can't store a gallon of water in a quart jar.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Data collected by Pace Turf indicate that as long as Ca levels are above 350 ppm, Ca should be available in quantities that are not detrimental to turf performance. Most soil recommendations put minimum sufficiency levels anywhere from 500 to 750 ppm.
> So 550-600 should result in adequate levels. However, keep in mind that the soil's cec will determine how much space is available to hold a given quantity of any one nutrient. CEC is stated in meq. 1 meq is the equivalent of 200 ppm of calcium. If you have a low CEC soil, say 3.5 meq, and you fill up 3 meq with 600 ppm of Ca, that other 0.5 meq of CEC isn't going to hold all of the Mg and K and H+ you will want for good soil. You can't store a gallon of water in a quart jar.


That might explain why they only recommended 40lb lime/M. It would bump the Ph & Ca a bit more, but it would fill up more of the CEC. My soil is only 3.5 meq so I think I'll stick to the original recommendation. Hopefully my turf deposits some OM% via root cycling this year and next year I'll have more CEC to work with for further amendments.


----------

